#  > انجمن نرم افزار کامپیوتر و اینترنت و اخبار >  > سیستم عامل و نرم افزار   Operating System and softwore >  > نرم افزارهای گرافیکی | Graphics Software >  >  Adobe Premiere Pro CS5 ME 5.0.1 x64. Includes New Features-6.2010-لینک مستقیم

## nekooee

*Adobe Premiere Pro CS5 ME 5.0.1 x64. Includes Adobe Premiere Pro CS5 New Features (6.2010)**2.71 GB*


21347915.jpgسلام
دوستان من نرم افزار حرفه ای ویرایش و میکس فیلم ادوبی پریمریر رو براتون اینجا با لینک مستقیم با قابلیت ریزم و بدون محدودیت سرعت قرار میدم. دقت کنید که چون تو اکانت خودم مستقیم کردم براتون نمیتونم زیاد نگهش دارم پس لطفا سعی کنید ظرف 10 روز آینده دانلودش کنید. من خودم از صبحی تا الآن دانلودش کردم.
بهتون بگم که هیچ جا لینک مستقیم نسخه me رو گیر نمیارین حتی لینک غیر مستقیمش هم نیست سایتهای ایرانی نسخه me رو همه میفروشن و برای دانلود نیست و سایتهای خارجی هم در آپلود سنترها قرار دادند که همشون از بین رفتند من به سختی از یک آپلود سنتر که تازه آپلود شده بود گیر آوردم و سریع لینکش رو مستقیم کردم و کلی وقتم رو گرفت چون 30 پارت بود.

درضمن این نسخه های جدید فقط با ویندوزهای 64 بیتی کار میکنند و برای نسخه های 32 بیتی دیگه به مرور نرم افزارها کم میشن چون 64 بیتی قابلیت بهتری داره و بخصوص در کارهای گرافیکی قابلیت خیلی بهتری داره به شرطی نرم افزار خودش رو کامل با نسخه 54 بیتی هماهنگ کنه تا بتونه از قابلیتهای اون استفاده کنه
لینکهای دانلود اینها هستند (پارت  آخر مخفی هست که بعد از تشکر میتوانید ببینید) :

http://uploadfa.com/yghcztgdvwd2
http://uploadfa.com/cq0zu0bolwtc
http://uploadfa.com/i8r0zg89nhhb
http://uploadfa.com/273o35gic67d
http://uploadfa.com/psk2svkis0wr
http://uploadfa.com/f3bxhj5148b1
http://uploadfa.com/c031lono61mx
http://uploadfa.com/xwt1mun130zk
http://uploadfa.com/3muxm1bmp0af
http://uploadfa.com/xefdbfvncr01
http://uploadfa.com/kagj9xybixf8
http://uploadfa.com/64rgqv3c8txp
http://uploadfa.com/ogal9vjf4aey
http://uploadfa.com/wsyw5xax5ree
http://uploadfa.com/ad4nuknf7ga7
http://uploadfa.com/fjmryeykjaih
http://uploadfa.com/zou5avg1ptds
http://uploadfa.com/oek25bd2zz1u
http://uploadfa.com/2jbz97c6t4gr
http://uploadfa.com/h00kvnbk4ecs
http://uploadfa.com/maoqky6fpcl9
http://uploadfa.com/em0ea6du1sxb
http://uploadfa.com/8nlvrllnfzg9
http://uploadfa.com/884d79mpdulq
http://uploadfa.com/njkld5rysfib
http://uploadfa.com/yr4j0aau2khm
http://uploadfa.com/csmy4gyzyay3
http://uploadfa.com/7r7imuupbkkc
http://uploadfa.com/pko7nr01lo8h
http://uploadfa.com/9h0a7cngbvmx
http://uploadfa.com/c9f9b47tj29o
http://uploadfa.com/ke0l89xw2c96
http://uploadfa.com/vtlsprubwwmb
http://uploadfa.com/ohgz6pkr933s
http://uploadfa.com/0294iga0regk







دارای محتوای پنهان




*Adobe Premiere Pro CS5 5.0.1 x64. Includes Adobe Premiere Pro CS5 New Features (6.2010)* | 2.71 GB

Software  Adobe Premiere Pro CS5 offers the highest level of performance in  professional video processing, enabling professionals to work faster by  using a completely new integrated 64-bit mechanism Mercury Playback  Engine with support for hardware acceleration GPU. Use any of the  original formats and increase productivity at all its stages - from  scripting to editing, encoding and delivery of final products.


1) Adobe Premiere Pro CS5 5.0.1 x64:
Year: 2010
Program Version: 5.0.1
Language: Multilingual (non Russian)
Medicine: Present

System requirements:
* Processor Intel Core2 Duo or AMD Phenom II; need to support 64-bit computing
*  64-bit operating system: Microsoft Windows Vista Home Premium,  Business, Ultimate, or Enterprise with Service Pack 1 or Windows 7
* 2 GB of RAM (recommended not less than 4 GB)
*  10 GB free hard disk space for installation; additional free space  required during installation (can not install on removable flash storage  devices)
* Hard drive (7200 rpm) for editing compressed video formats; RAID 0 for uncompressed formats
* Screen resolution of 1280x900, video card with support for OpenGL 2.0
* Adobe certified card for GPU-accelerated features GPU
* For working processes SD / HD: Map for capture and export on a film, certificated Adobe
* IEEE 1394 port, compatible with OHCI, for capture DV and HDV, export on tape, and transmit to DV device
* Sound card with ASIO protocol or Microsoft Windows Driver Model
* Software QuickTime 7.6.2, QuickTime features necessary for

The procedure for treatment:
* Folder Adobe CS5 - run the Set-up.exe, established by input 1132-1127-8739-4724-1356-4304
*  Do not forget to always host (hosts) file to add the line blocking  access to the server validation (authentication) activation:
127.0.0.1 activate.adobe.com. Host file look here: C: \ Windows \ system32 \ drivers \ etc \ hosts.
* Folder PremiereProTrial-5.0.1-mul-AdobeUpdate - run AdobePatchInstaller.exe
*  After all the procedures to activate CS5 disable or delete in Task  Scheduler (Schedule Tasks) Automatic Updates Product AAM Updates  Notiher.exe

----------

*ariaayi*,*kamran11*,*omidcpu*,*pedram*,*Service Manual*,*صابری*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------

